# Yet another noob thread



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello all,

As others, I have been offered a position in Dubai by my current employer. I found this forum about a week ago and found it extremely helpful. I have been searching for different topics and have been able to get a fairly decent idea of living standards in Dubai - Thanks everyone!! 

I do have a specific question in regards to where my office is and trying to figure out where to live (without having to spend too much time in traffic). My office will be in the Al Shatha Tower (TECOM). I have been searching online to find apartment rentals and came across bhomes(.)com, they seem to have some decent apartments on the site. On this site I found a 2 bedroom/2bath in Jumeirah Village (Le Grand Chateau Apartment?!). The price is fairly decent (80k) and reading most posts on this forum, I keep hearing a spacious 2 bed/2bath should be over 100-110k.

So here are some questions:

1. Is bhomes a reliable source for finding an apartment in Dubai?
2. Is the low price simply because the housing prices have dropped in Dubai or because this building or neighborhood is not worth living in?
3. How is the commute from this area to where my office is? on google maps it didn't seem very far but I have no idea how the traffic flows. I consider 20-30 mins driving reasonable so I'm hoping during rush hour it's not more than this.
4. Would I be able to take public transportation from this location to work easily? How is public transportation in Dubai? I have heard good and bad things. Is it like europe (very good) or like north america (poor to decent).
5. We (my wife and I) will be visiting Dubai in Oct and then probably be making our official move in January 2011 - if during our visit in Oct, we find a property we like, would we be able to sign a lease or put a hold on the apartment? Would this be too early? Would the laws not allow us to do this anyways? Or should I be considering a couple of weeks in January to find a place and make it livable (furniture & basics etc)?

Thanks in advance for your help - hope to see some of you in Dubai soon.

Cheers - WM


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

w_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As others, I have been offered a position in Dubai by my current employer. I found this forum about a week ago and found it extremely helpful. I have been searching for different topics and have been able to get a fairly decent idea of living standards in Dubai - Thanks everyone!!
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

w_man said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As others, I have been offered a position in Dubai by my current employer. I found this forum about a week ago and found it extremely helpful. I have been searching for different topics and have been able to get a fairly decent idea of living standards in Dubai - Thanks everyone!!
> 
> ...


1. Bhomes is one of the oldest and largest, but some have had good experiences with them while others haven't. The best home hunting is done on ground, my advice would be to narrow down on the areas, research on the going rates (check dubbizzle) and then once you are here then see who gives you the best price.

2. JV is actually slightly more expensive becuase in the same price you'll get:
a. 2 bed apartment in TECOM itself
b. Al-Barsha (which is next to TECOM)
c. A villa in Springs (which again is next to TECOM)

JV is an area being developed and is relatively far from TECOM and from any other PUBLIC attraction such as Malls etc. Plus a lot of construction going on, so you get a lot of sand and dust.

3. Why drive 20-30 minutes when you can make it to office in under 5 minutes.

4. Don't know about public buses but to catch the metro...you'll have to hop all the way over to TECOM  Calling a cab will take more time and ofcourse the added charge of AED 6 everytime.

5.The rent starts the day you sign the contract and pay the cheque...so you can't hold unless its a project is incomplete and has some time before handing over.

Hope this helps


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

You can get a villa in Springs for 80K???


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

SBP said:


> You can get a villa in Springs for 80K???


The two bed ones - type 4m...I even spotted one for 75K with one cheque on Dubbizzle end of Feb.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP needs a pool though.. cuz Andy is taking too long. 

Most important ? - How far is springs from DG???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP needs a pool though.. cuz Andy is taking too long.
> 
> Most important ? - How far is springs from DG???


Probably about 15 - 20 mins. It's just behind the Greens.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP needs a pool though.. cuz Andy is taking too long.
> 
> Most important ? - How far is springs from DG???


Springs is actually on the belt behind JLT, and Jumeriah Islands...10 minutes from DG (depending on which community of springs you are in) and pretty soon even lesser because they are taking out a huge road from the heart of springs which will come out near Ibn batuta


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wondeful.. SBP, I think Springs is great for you... I dont know about our noob but if is open to lending his pool to expaters  then good choice!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP needs a pool though.. cuz Andy is taking too long.
> 
> Most important ? - How far is springs from DG???


SBP needs a pool as part of his get fit campaign!!!

You moving in?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well as its illegal for cohabitation of opposite sex, no. But I could stop in. 

Is topless sunbathing an issue?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Not at my villa no as would be good to have some shade


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Seriously though, what recourse is there if you see a property, pay a deposit but can't move in for a couple of weeks, and the landlord relets the property cos they are greedy? Do you just get the deposit back and thats it?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Wondeful.. SBP, I think Springs is great for you... I dont know about our noob but if is open to lending his pool to expaters  then good choice!!


Springs hey - well if I end up with a pool in the building, I'll be sure to host a party and invite everyone who participated in the thread 

Thanks for the replies everyone ... this does give me an idea of what to expect. My quick research was giving me the Le Grand Chateau apartment in Jumeirah Village which is roughly 1800 sq ft or properties around 1100 to 1400 sq ft in the Marina for roughly the same cost. I currently live in a suburb and enjoy the quiet lifestyle but I am also considering living in a more central area in Dubai to try out something new.

How long do you think it would take to do this sort of research when we are there in Oct? I want to make sure we have enough time to go see a few properties as well as simply 'check out Dubai' - would a week be enough as long as I line a few appointments up in advance?

Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Seriously though, what recourse is there if you see a property, pay a deposit but can't move in for a couple of weeks, and the landlord relets the property cos they are greedy? Do you just get the deposit back and thats it?


^^ this is a very good question as well.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

w_man said:


> Springs hey - well if I end up with a pool in the building, I'll be sure to host a party and invite everyone who participated in the thread
> 
> Thanks for the replies everyone ... this does give me an idea of what to expect. My quick research was giving me the Le Grand Chateau apartment in Jumeirah Village which is roughly 1800 sq ft or properties around 1100 to 1400 sq ft in the Marina for roughly the same cost. I currently live in a suburb and enjoy the quiet lifestyle but I am also considering living in a more central area in Dubai to try out something new.
> 
> ...




Week should be plenty if planned in advance. do a few days checking out properties and a few days chilling


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

w_man said:


> Springs hey - well if I end up with a pool in the building, I'll be sure to host a party and invite everyone who participated in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's input.


well for one springs is a Villa community and two get ready for throwing that party because almost every building (with the exception of maybe a few old ones) has a pool


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

beers are on the canuck


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

hey what about the brunch...that should be on him as well...hey W_man do you own a grill...are you bringing it over...good it's steaks then


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont eat steak steak  

How about a nice tuna steak?? Can we make an exception for a special steak


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

lol - I do have a grill but probably won't bring it with me. I have to say that it will be one of the first items on the list of things to get.

It's finally grilling season here so I did up a couple of steaks just yesterday  Beer and steaks - by the pool, I think I'm starting to get excited about Dubai.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont eat steak steak
> 
> How about a nice tuna steak?? Can we make an exception for a special steak


I am starting to enjoy sea food so you got it  - plus my wife isn't big on steaks either so there always has be an exception :juggle:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh... you made that comment and I finally looked where you were coming from. I dont think I would like living where grilling was seasonal. 

Be forewarned, grills are expensive here. But if your the type who loves to eat on the grill... who cares!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

hmm - I wonder if the boss man will pay for the grill to be transferred.

If we end up in an apartment, do they allow propane grills on balconies??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> You can get a villa in Springs for 80K???


yes but prob 2 bedroomBuy Property in Dubai | Buy Property In Abu Dhabi | Buy Apartment in Dubai | Listed @ PropertyFinder.Ae villa.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ yes I am able to see villas (2 bedroom) for this price. What is a 4m type villa?!? Is this like a town house?? where several villas share a wall(s)?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers, hadn't come across that site before  where the hell is International City???????


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Found it, miles away from anything!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Cheers, hadn't come across that site before  where the hell is International City???????


Next to dragon mart


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

w_man said:


> ^^ yes I am able to see villas (2 bedroom) for this price. What is a 4m type villa?!? Is this like a town house?? where several villas share a wall(s)?


M middle villa
E end villa


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ awsome thanks!! I am more leaning towards apartment lifestyle rather than villas myself.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Don't panic*



w_man said:


> ^^ awsome thanks!! I am more leaning towards apartment lifestyle rather than villas myself.





w_man said:


> ^^ awsome thanks!! I am more leaning towards apartment lifestyle rather than villas myself.


I was looking around recently as I was due to move from my 1BR apartment in Dubai Marina. I found 1BR apart-hotel in Tecom for Dhs6,500/month - 2BR for around 9,500 (no commission or deposits to pay)...as a newbie I would suggest moving into something like that near your office for 1 month until you know which area you want to move into, although I'm a little surprised your company aren't providing your initial accomodation whilst you search.

Betterhomes are a fairly decent agency (there are certainly some rogue ones and sole traders to watch out for), but quite honestly you can view and apartment sign up and move in within a few days in this market. I would be quite reluctant to part with any cash without being sure about the area that will suit you in terms of lifestyle convenience - remember you will be signing a 1 year lease, whilst most landlords will include termination clauses there will likely to be 2-3 months notice period and/or penalties included.

As far as apartment living is concerned, you get a lot for your money at the Marina these days and quite a number of new apartment buildings opening soon - I ended up extending my existing contract by 6 months as I enjoy living there, you can walk around cafes/restaurants/supermarkets/metro/hotel bars (very important to know where the good Happy Hours are happening).

At lot has happened to the residential property market here in the last 7-8 months, it could be very different again by the time you arrive in January 2011 (possibly meaning even more vacant places on the market, hotels with below average occupancy offering good monthly deals and who knows you might even be dealing with reasonable landlords/agents willing to negotiate even more than they are now).

...just don't panic, you've got plenty of time on your side and better to be here looking next January with a nice hotel to go back to at night than there worrying.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ that's good advice.

My company will be making arrangements for me to stay at a hotel until I find a suitable place to live - I will more than likely select a hotel close to work during this time. They are also flying my wife and I to Dubai in October so we can get some general research done and see if we can at least narrow down our search criteria for a home. I keep hearing from people to simply commit to a lease only after I have officially moved there and not over the internet or even 3 months in advance (during our Oct trip) so that's what I'll do.

As far as locations are concerned, I currently live in a suburb in Alberta and am about 30-35 minutes from work by car - I like suburb living but the drive is starting to get irritating. It would be nice/interesting to live more central in an apartment with a potential walk to work. We will be concentrating heavily on residence during our trip in Oct so hopefully it won't be an issue when we arrive early next year.

Thanks for the input - hope to see some of you guys soon.

PS: In another thread I heard people say it's very easy to get lost (with no left turns?!) or just difficut to find addresses while driving - I was hoping to simply get a GPS as soon as I get a car and life would be simple. Are GPS systems not common in Dubai or because of heavy construction and new roads/buildings, GPS don't make a difference?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah what is that about???? Plenty of left turns?? And U turns


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Yeah what is that about???? Plenty of left turns?? And U turns


This is the U turn capital of the world, for you Kiwis I dont mean sheep, I know you guys know how to make a ewe turn 
Trouble is there are no addresses just building names.


----------

